# BBW/SSBBW "Dating" Services



## lksinnj (Jul 5, 2013)

From time to time I do a search of BBW dating or SSBBW dating.
Why do the photos on the websites show women size 6 to 8?
Don't the site managers get it? The ones I liek less are those that
have weight loss ads on the page.
Anybody here have any really good experiences with any websites?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 6, 2013)

OkCupid is great, even though it's a general-purpose dating site.
SSBBWSingles would be my second-next guess.
If you're younger and/or lean feedist, Fantasy Feeder is good. Don't be fooled, tons of not-feedist people on there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow.. lotsa Dim'ers on SSBBWSingles... Its almost a WhosWho..


----------

